# New and Eager Sailor



## MeredithMcGuire (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm pretty excited about finding this community, since I'm fairly new to sailing but am already hooked.

I stepped aboard a sailboat for the first time last year, when a new friend bought and moved onto a sailboat docked on Lake Ontario. As soon as I set foot onboard, I was in love, already imagining how it would feel to sleep there some night.

I got my wish about a week later, after a late night of a few too many beers and glasses of scotch: I nestled down on a narrow bench with a sleeping bag and slept better than I've slept in years before and since.

Walking home the next morning, everything in my perspective had changed. I was happier than I'd been in years, despite the chill in the air; I knew I had to own a sailboat, to live full-time on it, to learn everything I could about sailing.

I started looking for a boat pretty immediately. Although I didn't find one that suited me, I did manage to hook up with a skipper looking for crew to race once a week; I was so enthusiastic that he chose me - and two guys with more experience. I was there religiously, every Tuesday night; it was a dream, stepping onto the boat, learning to handle the lines. I put everything I could into my job on the main and traveller; I was busy more consistently than the guys and loved finding myself somewhat worn at the end of the evening.

I was amazed at my growing strength, felt blissful as we sailed back-and-forth across the bay, was thrilled as we moved every week up in the placement - from last place to first!

We were an amazing team: we worked so well together, respected each other so much, knew each others' moves as if we'd sailed together for years. The community, the teamwork was beautiful, so much of what I'd always wanted in a community of friends.

In the time since, so much of my life has been directed towards and around sailing: I've shed most of my belongings so I'll easily be able to move onto a boat at the first chance; I've looked online for sailing opportunities and am lucky enough to have met the perfect sailing companion since moving to Georgia.

I'm now looking to get more experience sailing on open water, and am looking for opportunities to sail on the ocean. With my experience in administrative support and in the hospitality industry, I hope to find work on a charter boat where I can learn more, or in an administrative support role at a marina. And I just want to be around more sailors, to make new friends so, once I'm traveling, I'll have connections wherever I go.

Feel free to chat or share with me whatever you wish, regarding sailing and cruising; I'll drink it all in happily.

Looking forward to getting to know you all,
-M.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Love your enthusiasm .... Enjoy


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet.

If you can wake up on a boat refreshed after an evening of beer and scotch, you're OK in my book.

Good luck with your plans.


----------



## MeredithMcGuire (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, DRFerron & boatpoker.

I think there may have been a bottle of Cab Franc involved, too... >.> <.<

Whatever the case, it was heaven. Can't wait for my own.

-M.


----------



## Rezz (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome, and nice chatting with you in chat


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard.
Scotch, beer, cab franc... pffft.
Right now , you're on double secret probation.
if you can knock back half a bottle of decent rum and yell almost all the words to REM's "ITEOTWAWKI"...
...you're in.


----------



## MeredithMcGuire (Jun 14, 2013)

@Resolute: Great chatting with you, too; thanks for the warm welcome.

@bljones: I try not to drink too much rum; it leaves nasty hangovers. And, while I sometimes enjoy inebriation, I quite dislike hangovers - especially when I can avoid it.

Also: I don't listen to much REM. 

Where does that put me?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

> Also: I don't listen to much REM.
> 
> Where does that put me?


Probably with a lot of other people. Ya don't need to own the entire Jimmy Buffett discography either.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

OH geesh... ditching all my Jimmy Buffet... 
Next you are going to tell me I am not supposed to drink RUM!
But WHY's the rum gone?




Welcome aboard this crazy train Meredith!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

> OH geesh... ditching all my Jimmy Buffet...
> Next you are going to tell me I am not supposed to drink RUM!


No SHNOOL .... you can keep Come Monday ... 

No one can be you better than you can be you, so be who you are.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

PBzeer said:


> No one can be you better than you can be you, so be who you are.


Meredith, sentences like this are why rum is a requirement.
It is completely incomprehensible if you're drinking scotch. rum is an effective translator.


----------



## MeredithMcGuire (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm _preeeeetty_ good with language.

Me = writer.

Remember? 

Probably why I prefer Scotch.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Great enthusiasm Meredith!

With your joie de vivre you will get to see the meandering coast of Georgia and what lies beyond. Your love of the finer things culinary will also help you in your quest. 

You don't have to like drinking rum but it is a good bet to keep a bottle on board as it can be put to many uses.

You are right about sleeping on board a sailboat; many people find the gentle rocking to be soporific.


----------



## Dauntless Brent (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome Meredith, your life will never be the same again.


----------



## MeredithMcGuire (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you, Brent.

I expect not: When I was young, I only ached for the ocean, to be near the surf and sand. Now that I've sailed - and raced, at that - I ache to tug lines, to feel the rocking of the boat, to gaze at white sheets blossoming overhead....

Yeah. I'm terribly hooked.


----------



## FinallySailing (Feb 12, 2013)

MeredithMcGuire said:


> Thank you, Brent.
> 
> I expect not: When I was young, I only ached for the ocean, to be near the surf and sand. Now that I've sailed - and raced, at that - I ache to tug lines, to feel the rocking of the boat, to gaze at white sheets blossoming overhead....
> 
> Yeah. I'm terribly hooked.


Poetic ! Beautiful use of language. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Dauntless Brent (Jun 8, 2013)

Ah yes. Very well put. What kind/size of sailboat are you going to get? lol


----------



## MeredithMcGuire (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks, gentlemen.

I'm not yet sure of the kind or size; I'm still so new that I'm learning what I like. So far, I know I like racing - but I also want to live aboard my sailboat. And I also like going fast; the tri that I currently crew on is wonderful, but has no cabin.

One day, I'd like to see what I feel about cats. I imagine they'd be pretty nice.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Knowing how you'll use the boat, is the first step in choosing one.


----------



## Dauntless Brent (Jun 8, 2013)

About all that I can say about racing and living aboard is that they don't mix well. That is unless you like seeing, hearing and/or feeling all of your belongings below becoming projectiles. I don't know much about Cats other than that they are fast. However, with speed you give up stability. One nice thing about having a live aboard sailboat is that you can still crew others race boats. Also, if the race boat breaks, it's not coming out of your pocket to fix it. That's just my opinion.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Meredith,

Welcome! 

You probably already know this, but your sailing interests don't have to stay the same as you learn and experience more. There's so much to explore within the world under sail that it can keep you busy for a lifetime. 

What might help people with their suggestions and ideas for you would be if you were to think of the things you'd like to learn and do in the near term -- this week, this month, this year -- and then another list of things to maybe explore later. What sorts of story arcs might you imagine the narrative of your life afloat taking?


----------



## MeredithMcGuire (Jun 14, 2013)

What a great suggestion, rgscpat!

I'll certainly work on that today; it'll even be a great help in centering me.


----------



## MeredithMcGuire (Jun 14, 2013)

Brent,

Super thoughts; thank you.

You guys are making things so much easier for me!!


----------



## Rezz (Oct 12, 2012)

Meredith - 

You can definitely do local beer can races with a liveaboard. Something to consider, though - you're carrying a bunch of food, supplies, tools, etc that others aren't carrying. It's fine if you don't mind coming in.... not first place all the time. This can also be more of an issue with cats because, by and large, they are more susceptible to overloading, slowing them down. Their advantages can be negated by the extra weight you might carry aboard.

I'm still learning about boats myself... I'm not the best person to ask, but I'll share what little I've learned!


----------



## Mary Flower (Jun 16, 2013)

MeredithMcGuire said:


> Thank you, Brent.
> 
> I expect not: When I was young, I only ached for the ocean, to be near the surf and sand. Now that I've sailed - and raced, at that - I ache to tug lines, to feel the rocking of the boat, to gaze at white sheets blossoming overhead....
> 
> Yeah. I'm terribly hooked.


Oh, you poor thing. You are truly lost.

Welcome to the club.


----------

